# Fake? Bidorbuy.co.za R36.00 for a LG HG2 18650 3000mAH Battery



## MrDeedz (14/9/17)

I wonder if this is fake or not ?
Seller om BidorBuy is : CX Shockerz
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/3005...attery_3_7V_lithium_li_ion_18650_3000mAH.html


----------



## zadiac (14/9/17)

Oh sooooo fake!

You have to take 6 or more. 6 Batteries for R216? If that doesn't scream fake, then nothing does. Stay away. Far away.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

Without a doubt fake!

If you're signed up please leave a question on the product asking the seller as much, and letting them know that if they are fake they could well be responsible for causing some significant damage to someone.


----------



## MrDeedz (14/9/17)

It most likely could be gents.would never buy them .Just creating awareness if they are.However the thought always stays that maybe they are importing in bulk. As that seller deals with alot of electrical equipment .most likely fong kong China supplies too.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/9/17)

Just a tad curious about that EFest logo in the background of supposedly LG Batts ...




If the R36 ones are too cheap for you, there's a separate listing for R90 a set

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wikus (14/9/17)

I would recommend to only use these in tube mech's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

